# The Parts Place hood tach



## thedford (Aug 24, 2017)

I ordered a hood tach from The Parts Place. I took it to the shop that was painting the hood. They painted the hood, installed the tach and hooked it up. They said they followed the directions for a car with HEI, but it wont work. They said it is no good. It gets power, lights up turns on for a second then nothing. This is a restoration shop with a dozen other muscle cars in there so, its not like they are new at this. They said they grounded it real good, as that is usually the problem. Has anyone ordered the hood tach from The Parts Place. I saw a review that says "they don't tell you if you have high output ignition you'll need a tack module, another 100 dollars". Does anyone know where to get this tach module. I didnt see anywhere when I did a search on here. Any help would be really appreciated, Thanks.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

thedford said:


> I ordered a hood tach from The Parts Place. I took it to the shop that was painting the hood. They painted the hood, installed the tach and hooked it up. They said they followed the directions for a car with HEI, but it wont work. They said it is no good. It gets power, lights up turns on for a second then nothing. This is a restoration shop with a dozen other muscle cars in there so, its not like they are new at this. They said they grounded it real good, as that is usually the problem. Has anyone ordered the hood tach from The Parts Place. I saw a review that says "they don't tell you if you have high output ignition you'll need a tack module, another 100 dollars". Does anyone know where to get this tach module. I didnt see anywhere when I did a search on here. Any help would be really appreciated, Thanks.


It is called a "tach filter." There are a number of them on the market, so you will have to do some research as to what is the best fit for your application. They were used as factory on some GM cars using the HEI distributor from what I have read. https://www.glowshiftdirect.com/hei-tachometer-signal-filter/

Your shop may also be correct in that the tach is bad, so I would contact The Parts Place as well.


----------

